# Post op lab results



## sonya17 (May 9, 2014)

Got a copy of my lab work from 4 days past completion thyroidectomy.

TSH 6.17 0.36-3.74
T3 Free 2.61 2.18-3.98
T4 Free 1.09 0.76-1.46
PTH intact 47 14-72
Calcium 9.0 8.5-10.1
Ionized Calcium 1.19 1.13-1.32
Vit D 25 - hydroxy 22.8. 30-100

I'm currently taking 125 mcg Levothyroxine and 5 mcg Cytomel daily (since last August).

Immediately post op my ionized calcium was 0.9 and the surgeon had me taking Rocaltrol 0.25 mcg daily along with my calcium 600 mg/vit D 800 twice daily and Tums 4000 mg twice daily.

So my endo said I could try stopping the Calcium and Rocaltrol, which I wonder about since it's only ata normal level after taking mega doses for a week.

He also said that my thyroid is a little low but to stay on what I'm on and they will recheck in three months. My TSH is higher than its been in a long time. I don't want it to be sky high before it's checked again.

And I also should be talking at least 2000 IU of vit D otc. My calcium supplements have 800 and I take it twice daily so I need to get some more vit d.

Any thoughts from y'alls experience?

Sonya


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

A few things jumped into my mind:

1. I think it's a little too early to be doing thyroid labs so soon after surgery, your hormones are probably still all over the place. I did my first labs 4 weeks after surgery to give my system time to calm down (although I did take my meds).

2. I would also be hesitant to just stop all of the calcium totally. Can you just slowly back off of them?

3. I'm wondering if you're going to need more Cytomel after things calm down? You're already low and you don't have a thyroid anymore to help compensate for that.

4. I think you need more than 2,000iu of Vitamin D. That's painfully low. I take 5,000iu daily and I've managed to get my levels up into the 60s on that dose.

Good luck!


----------



## sonya17 (May 9, 2014)

Yeah, he normally doesn't check for 4 weeks but I already had this appt scheduled before surgery finally got scheduled so he just kept out so he could check calcium and I guys took the thyroid levels too. The endo had said on Friday before getting the lab results that I could wean off the Tums and see if any numbness or tingling appeared, and if not keep cutting those back.

I'll probably get me some higher dose vit d and take it twice a day along with my calcium. My surgeon follow up is tomorrow so I'll ask him about the Calcium. I know I'll always take the otc calcium/d supplements because i was taking them before surgery already.

Just can't get over the lethargy/headache/lightheadedness.

Y'all are a lifesaver for my husband. He doesn't have to listen to me be OCD over all of this.

Sonya


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> He also said that my thyroid is a little low but to stay on what I'm on and they will recheck in three months


If it were me, I would re-test in 4-6 weeks. 4 if feeling poorly and definitely 6.

Healthone offers reasonable testing if you choose to go that route.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167

What were your labs prior to the surgery?


----------

